

Drivers Shamed into Adopting Better Driving Habits through Crowdsourcing - OJKoukaz
http://dailycrowdsource.com/2011/10/02/community/lebanese-drivers-shamed-into-adopting-better-driving-habits-through-crowdsourcing/

======
byoung2
_The Lebanese Broadcasting Corporation has endorsed the program in an effort
to reduce dangerous driving. Residents are asked to take photographs and
videos of dangerous drivers which will then be posted to the Cheyef7alak
website or Facebook page, where it will be available for public viewing._

I hope they aren't suggesting people pull out camera phones while driving.

